# New Taurus gun.



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Check this report out by Mark Keefe of American Rifle. Think he should stick to rifles. A totally bias article. Mark should have done a little research on Taurus before he writes an article about them. They have horrible customer service and do not see how company is doing better. Once again Taurus totally out of touch with what they think consumers want. What an ugly gun with a underperforming round in the .380. https://www.americanrifleman.org/ar...ond-the-colors-of-the-taurus-spectrum-pistol/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

As with our new President, I suggest that we should give Taurus a chance, before we begin bashing.
According to Keefe, Taurus has gone through a serious set of changes, including changes in attitude and behavior.
Further, according to Keefe, the pistol in question is being made in the USA, where there is a much better history of quality control than there ever was in Brazil (where the nuts come from*).

Give 'em a chance, guys.

*This line comes from Ray Bolger in _Where's Charlie_, a Broadway-musical version of the play _Charlie's Aunt_.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

We shall see . I have not seen any improvement or change in re guards to their customer service . Still is the worst I have ever dealt with.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm with Steve on this one. I like the idea that they are being manufactured in the U.S.. I like the fact that the new CEO has industry experience, I also like that they have hired some experienced design engineers from some of the other gun manufacturers. It is apparent that the new CEO realizes the CS issues that customers have had to endure. As evidenced by the following from the article: "A culture shift was necessary for Taurus USA, and Acitelli has indeed made a lot of changes. Those have been in everything from making the website usable (you can now actually order a Taurus magazine without waiting for customer service to answer the phone), to improving customer service."

I say, let's see what happens going forward.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I will have to wait and see also. A couple years ago they were bragging about how much better CS was than it had been previously. If it was improved over what it had been previously, I never want to deal with them again. It was supposedly much improved but in my experience, it was atrocious. They have a lot to prove before I'll ever buy another from them, but we shall see. I won't bash anymore until they give us some more reason to continue the bashing history.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

It kinda' looks like a shampoo bottle or maybe a bottle of dish detergent?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

desertman said:


> It kinda' looks like a shampoo bottle or maybe a bottle of dish detergent?


Women like different things than those which we men do.
I think that this pistol is "aimed" at the female market. It is, after all, the fastest-growing segment of the gun-sales industry.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I hope Taurus is serious about quality control. If it's good, this may be exactly what 2 women I know are looking for. A small, DAO carry pistol that's probably easier to shoot than my tiny Beretta Pico & hopefully can function with somewhat limp wrists. And comes in colors. They love colors, I showed them pics of the SCCY CPX-1 & 2. I'm assuming this has second strike capability, being a true DAO. Will give it a year to see what breaks or falls off before trying one out.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Women like different things than those which we men do.
> I think that this pistol is "aimed" at the female market. It is, after all, the fastest-growing segment of the gun-sales industry.


Yeah I know, and that's all well and good. But it still looks like a bottle of dish detergent.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

desertman said:


> Yeah I know, and that's all well and good. But it still looks like a bottle of dish detergent.


...And, it's fast-acting, too.
Just point it in the right direction, and press that trigger-thingy.
One quick "BANG!" and the gene-pool's clean!

:smt033 :smt083

:watching:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And, it's fast-acting, too.
> Just point it in the right direction, and press that trigger-thingy.
> One quick "BANG!" and the gene-pool's clean!
> 
> ...


That's pretty good Steve.

But seriously folks, a gun in my opinion should look intimidating. That one just does not cut it. Same for all of those wild colors that some manufacturers are now offering, goofy grape, lollipop yellow, shocking pink, whatever. My wife said that thing looks like a women's shaver. Even from a safety standpoint, guns should not resemble toys.

If you ever have to pull a gun, you want your potential assailant to know that you mean business with a gun that looks the part. At least in my opinion if someone buys something, in this case a gun to make a fashion statement or because it's kinda' cute they can't be taken seriously. Or they might not have the nerve to use it.

If it were at all practical to conceal, I would love to carry my MAC 10 .45ACP with it's 32 round magazine protruding out the handle. That would definitely get someone's attention. Don't cha' think? Even here in Arizona where it's perfectly legal to open carry. Now that's a gun that will say: *GET OUTTA' MY WAY!* But you know something? I've never even fired the God damn thing. It really serves no practical purpose other than to scare the living shit outta' someone. Don't know why I bought it other than I hadda' have it? Some guns are like that. Ya' jus' gotta' have one.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

desertman said:


> But seriously folks, a gun in my opinion should look intimidating. That one just does not cut it. Same for all of those wild colors that some manufacturers are now offering, goofy grape, lollipop yellow, shocking pink, whatever. My wife said that thing looks like a women's shaver. Even from a safety standpoint, guns should not resemble toys.


That is an excellent point, and one which will be invoked eventually by a savy attorney who wants to make a case against a police officer for shooting someone who has a toy gun. Real guns that look like a toy is going to make it that much more probable that an officer will shoot someone handling a toy gun because it will make it that much more difficult for the officer to determine whether or not the "gun" is the real item or a toy. That is likely to increase the fatality rate in those situations, and also the rate of manslaughter or improper use of force lawsuits against officers and police departments.

It may also increase the frequency of lawsuits against gun manufacturers for marketing guns that too closely resemble toys, thus leading to increased fatalities.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

desertman said:


> If you ever have to pull a gun, you want your potential assailant to know that you mean business with a gun that looks the part. At least in my opinion if someone buys something, in this case a gun to make a fashion statement or because it's kinda' cute they can't be taken seriously. Or they might not have the nerve to use it.


desertman, 
I hear what you're saying, BUT, I can tell ya' that one of the top lady shooters in the US happens to own a nice Glock 43 that has been cerakoted in pink. I have seen her Glock, and I have seen her compete, she is the real deal. I can tell ya' if she EVER has to pull that 43 out, God help the person that will be staring at what will be coming their way in short order. If someone, anyone is looking down the barrel of any handgun, I'm pretty sure they aren't going to be laughing at the color of the firearm. It doesn't matter what color a handgun is, if someone, man OR woman is not ready to pull the trigger they shouldn't be carrying it. A firearm of ANY color, caliber, or physical size will not deter someone, if the person holding it is shaking uncontrollably.

Not trying to be argumentative, just stating what I have seen.

ETA: O.K., The MAC 10 may be a different story!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

desertman said:


> But seriously folks, a gun in my opinion should look intimidating. That one just does not cut it. Same for all of those wild colors that some manufacturers are now offering, goofy grape, lollipop yellow, shocking pink, whatever. My wife said that thing looks like a women's shaver. Even from a safety standpoint, guns should not resemble toys.


I basically agree with this. I think an intimidating firearm can sometimes end the argument just by existing. I believe, if I were a home invader and were staring at the muzzle with a bore so large you could drive a VW down it, I might wet myself and run in the opposite direction. I would be praying I'd not be the one to stop a cannonball. On the other hand, my tastes have become jaded with age. I kind of like that teal looking picture of the first one in that article. I liked the black and white Orca looking one as well.

That said, I'm not yet ready to give Taurus a pass. I am willing to take a wait and let's see stance, though. I'm thinking a minimum of three years of solid performance starting now, for me and it's been quite a while since my last Taurus. It was a poor excuse for a revolver. I'm giving MagTech a chance just recently and we'll see how that turns out. So far so good. I checked to make sure my new supply of Sellier & Bellot was still made in Vlašim, Czech Republic and it was. Along with around 500 rnds of Magtech from Brasil, I'd just taken delivery of 1,000 rnds of S&B last week. One on sale at Midway, the other CTD, half 9mm and half 45 ACP. I shot up a few hundred rounds over the weekend in three guns with no issues. Other than S&B, this is the first time I've purchased anything from the Brazilian company CBC which I believe is the same money behind Forjas Taurus. I just didn't trust it. I didn't realize S&B was purchased by them until recently.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Babbalou1956 said:


> I hope Taurus is serious about quality control. If it's good, this may be exactly what 2 women I know are looking for. A small, DAO carry pistol that's probably easier to shoot than my tiny Beretta Pico & hopefully can function with somewhat limp wrists. And comes in colors. They love colors, I showed them pics of the SCCY CPX-1 & 2. I'm assuming this has second strike capability, being a true DAO. Will give it a year to see what breaks or falls off before trying one out.


Lol..... Just read about a new G2 owner . Took his new G2 out of the box and released magazine and mag release fell out .


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

MoMan said:


> desertman,
> I hear what you're saying, BUT, I can tell ya' that one of the top lady shooters in the US happens to own a nice Glock 43 that has been cerakoted in pink. I have seen her Glock, and I have seen her compete, she is the real deal. I can tell ya' if she EVER has to pull that 43 out, God help the person that will be staring at what will be coming their way in short order. If someone, anyone is looking down the barrel of any handgun, I'm pretty sure they aren't going to be laughing at the color of the firearm. It doesn't matter what color a handgun is, if someone, man OR woman is not ready to pull the trigger they shouldn't be carrying it. A firearm of ANY color, caliber, or physical size will not deter someone, if the person holding it is shaking uncontrollably.
> 
> *Not trying to be argumentative, just stating what I have seen.
> ...


That's ok, I understand.

It is one sinister looking SOB, isn't it?

My biggest beef with these brightly colored firearms is that they should not resemble toys. Especially for people with children. I've got a G43 it feels like a toy as is, cerakoting it in pink doesn't help. A lot of women are not like that lady shooter and unfortunately a lot of criminals have faced the barrel of a gun before in addition to being stabbed or beaten. They're used to taking risks, guns don't scare them neither does the threat of a long prison sentence. Getting shot, stabbed, beaten or going to prison goes with the territory. So are mind numbing drugs and alcohol.

I had a cousin that was an ex-con, he did 10 years for manslaughter. Got into a bar fight and stabbed somebody to death. He's dead now, prison didn't change him or his outlook on life. He was a small person, only a little over 5 feet maybe about 130 lbs. One thing's for sure is that he wasn't afraid of anybody or anything. Look where that got him. He was a loser and a drifter with nothing further to lose, quite frankly I don't think he cared whether he lived or died.

I guess my whole point is that this may be the type of individual that any one of us could be confronted with someday. As for my cousin I don't even think a MAC 10 would have scared him let alone a "toy like" looking gun.

Unless you're in law enforcement, it's probably highly unlikely that anyone of us will ever have to use one of our weapons for self defense or have been in that situation before. So it's hard to predict how any one of us would react including that lady shooter. No matter how great a shot you are or not.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

desertman said:


> That's ok, I understand.
> 
> It is one sinister looking SOB, isn't it?
> 
> ...


GREAT points! Makes total sense.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

desertman said:


> ...it's hard to predict how any one of us would react including that lady shooter. No matter how great a shot you are or not.


This is a very, very important point.

I and a couple of friends have watched several now-famous pistol competitors deal with real life, and one of the things that we discussed about them was their generalized reactions to a possible need to actually shoot in real self defense.

One of my friends, at that time the rangemaster and chief instructor for a large-city police department, noted that these competitors were so habituated to hearing some sort of "start" signal before beginning to shoot, that in an actual emergency they would waste vitally precious seconds waiting for that accustomed signal before finally realizing that they should start shooting without it.

That sort of hesitation will very likely get the defensive shooter killed.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

Color aside I won't carry a Taurus because of reputation! and I carry this.






Wife wanted RASPBERRY LCP, but sh hated shooting it. This is my BUG (to my G17) in left front pocket !. Damn reliable !


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Kennydale said:


> *Color aside I won't carry a Taurus because of reputation!* and I carry this.
> View attachment 6274
> Wife wanted RASPBERRY LCP, but sh hated shooting it. This is my BUG (to my G17) in left front pocket !. Damn reliable !


Neither would I!


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I bought a bought a half dozen Taurus guns, PT22, PT92, PT 99, M66, M64 and a M94. Shot them all for over twenty years with no problems. It wasn't until a couple years ago I learned that all these handgun's were junk and I should never, ever, buy a Taurus. Seriously, maybe I have just been lucky or maybe the later models were lacking in quality control. I actually like the look of the Spectrum, if I wanted another .380 I would wait a while and if they panned out I would buy one.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Tangof said:


> I bought a bought a half dozen Taurus guns, PT22, PT92, PT 99, M66, M64 and a M94. Shot them all for over twenty years with no problems. It wasn't until a couple years ago I learned that all these handgun's were junk and I should never, ever, buy a Taurus. Seriously, maybe I have just been lucky or maybe the later models were lacking in quality control. I actually like the look of the Spectrum, if I wanted another .380 I would wait a while and if they panned out I would buy one.


Would not hesitate to purchase an old Taurus revolver or semi. Quality was awesome back then. Now a days you could not give me one.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

You may well have a point. All mine are "old." I have been told the rush to produce gun's for the concealed carry market has resulted in a lot of Taurus (and other) duds.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Tangof said:


> You may well have a point. All mine are "old." I have been told the rush to produce gun's for the concealed carry market has resulted in a lot of Taurus (and other) duds.


You are totally correct. Not the same Taurus anymore.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

desertman said:


> Unless you're in law enforcement, it's probably highly unlikely that anyone of us will ever have to use one of our weapons for self defense or have been in that situation before. So it's hard to predict how any one of us would react including that lady shooter. No matter how great a shot you are or not.


You are so right. Years ago, our team captain on a PPC Team was a police officer. He was one of the best practical shooters I'd ever met at the time. He was cool as a cucumber, too, quiet spoken and deadly at the range. He was seriously injured in an altercation by someone running him over in a parking garage. They said he emptied his Browning Hi-Power at the car, all 14 rounds, before the car hit him. He spent over a month in the hospital and longer rehabbing. The police investigatory team found that out of 14 rounds fired, zero struck the assailant's car anywhere they could find. My team captain and buddy missed every shot when under stress, the closest at around 8 yards, according to the report. It was a poignant reminder, at the time and still is.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Stress makes fools out of many folks.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Cannon said:


> Stress makes fools out of many folks.


Not stressed anymore . Replaced my G2 with a FNH FN9C.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Livingthedream said:


> Not stressed anymore . Replaced my G2 with a FNH FN9C.


Never tried one but from what I hear, you made an excellent choice.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

Getting back to the Spectrum, I have read that the barrel machining is subpar and the trigger is atrocious. I also am not a fan of the color guns for child reasons. And it sure is FUGLY but then I carry an LCP so I should shut up.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Outlaw said:


> Getting back to the Spectrum, I have read that the barrel machining is subpar and the trigger is atrocious. I also am not a fan of the color guns for child reasons. And it sure is FUGLY but then I carry an LCP so I should shut up.


That is par for the course for Taurus.


----------



## Jessie James 58 (Aug 30, 2019)

desertman said:


> That's pretty good Steve.
> 
> But seriously folks, a gun in my opinion should look intimidating. That one just does not cut it. Same for all of those wild colors that some manufacturers are now offering, goofy grape, lollipop yellow, shocking pink, whatever. My wife said that thing looks like a women's shaver. Even from a safety standpoint, guns should not resemble toys.
> 
> ...


I thought the same on some of the new guns out there, until I read an article from a well known GUN EXPERT. He made the case when a rabid gun hater sees a gun imprint on clothing and calls the cops saying that they had a gun pointed at them (swatting). The CCW person can turn the tables by having the cops ask what the color of gun was it? It was black of course, right up to the point of seeing the CCW carrier pull out a pink, blue, purple etc. firearm. And now the swatters are up on charges of making a false police report. Think about it.


----------



## Brazos Dan (Aug 10, 2019)

desertman said:


> Neither would I!


I just wish we had more up to date and definitive data/opinion on recent Taurus build quality and CS.

I have several highest quality semi-autos to serve as carry rotation, and vehicle and night-stand duty.

Because I am old and was raised on revolvers, have proficiency with them, enjoy shooting them and still have several ammo cans full of .38 spec. and .357, I have been hesitantly considering a Taurus .357 Tracker as a range toy, but they would have to be good enough to stake my life on if need be.

My retirement budget won't justify a Smith and having had numerous Rugers, I just can't live with them. I know they are strong and reliable, but dead-butt ugly and have the ergos of a cinder block.


----------

